# Michigan Road Right of Way



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm looking for some info that states there is a right of way 50 feet from the center line from a road. Meaning: You can trap within 50 feet of the center line in culverts etc. that butts up to private land.

Can anybody link me to some info?


----------



## deathdealer (Sep 1, 2006)

All roads have a right of way width. It can vary from road to road. The best way to find out what the right of way width is on a road is to call the county road comission. They will give you a width of right of way, say 66'.
A 66' right of way is measured from road centerline / section line 33' either way, unless otherwise noted. I don't know if it legal to hunt or trap within that right of way or not. Good question.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

uptracker said:


> I'm looking for some info that states there is a right of way 50 feet from the center line from a road. Meaning: You can trap within 50 feet of the center line in culverts etc. that butts up to private land.
> 
> Can anybody link me to some info?


There is nothing on what you are looking for. The property owner owns to the center of the road. There is just a right-of-way (different widths depending on the particular road) for travel.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

boehr said:


> There is nothing on what you are looking for. The property owner owns to the center of the road. There is just a right-of-way (different widths depending on the particular road) for travel.


Partially correct.

Most State and Federal highways are located on fee simple or eased right of ways purchased by the state for that purpose. The MDOT provides maps showing the width of these state ownership right of ways at any given location here: http://mdotwas1.mdot.state.mi.us/public/ROWFiles/index.cfm

Most all other roads (county, township, local, etc) are located on what are called "statutory easements". These are generally considered to be 66' in width (33' each side of centerline). As Boehr noted, adjacent property owners own to the centerline and most of their private property rights apply to the right of way.

-na


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

You might also want to view the following link from the hunting guide which states:


You may hunt within a road right-of-way where the adjoining property is publicly owned. If the adjacent property is privately owned, you must have permission from the landowner. Railroad rights-of-way are private property. Trespassing on railroad property is a misdemeanor. You must have written permission from the railroad company to be exempt from trespass.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704_37707-31403--,00.html

There is no logical reason to believe that trapping rights on the right of way would be any different than hunting rights.


----------

